# 2.0T BPY Camshaft adjuster, Tensioner, and chain Installation



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking for a good DIY guide to installing the Camshaft adjuster and chain on my 2.0T BPY FSI engine on my 2007 VW passat.

Long story short my chain tensioner failed and my chain broke along with some teeth on the cam shaft adjuster. 

I need to install new camshaft adjuster, tensioner, and chain. 

I have all the replacement parts. I also have the vw 10252 cam locking tool, and the polydrive socket for the camshaft adjuster bolt. 

Just wondering if anyone has done this before, has any advice, pictures, guide for installation?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of my broken chain.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

You probably bent the valves as well. You also need the cam tool to remove the adjuster.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not bent valves, thank god!

I got it all back together, performed a compression test, and all is good. 

Engine started right up, and purred like a kitty.


----------



## Micky32 (Sep 11, 2005)

How often is the chain meant to be replaced?


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure how often you need to check it, but I would recommend around every 60,000 or whenever you check you timing belt.

I R/R - timing chain, tensioner, cam shaft adjuster, and cam follower. After waiting on parts, and a few special tool orders all went well. No bent valves, and she started right up and sounded great! 

1. timing chain $76.88
2. tensioner $101.95
3. Gasket set $ 38.46
4. Cam shaft Adjuster and sensor seal $309.00 :banghead:
5. Cam follwer $68.40
6. Cam locking tool $ 82.99
7. VW Poly Drive Socket Set$ 41.89
8. My Labor

Grand Total $ 719.57 Not bad I guess, the stealership would have been a lot more!


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

vdubdriver07 said:


> Not sure how often you need to check it, but I would recommend around every 60,000 or whenever you check you timing belt.
> 
> I R/R - timing chain, tensioner, cam shaft adjuster, and cam follower. After waiting on parts, and a few special tool orders all went well. No bent valves, and she started right up and sounded great!
> 
> ...


great list, but my early paper Bentley has nada on cam chain. can anyone list steps required for this? thanks. I have '06 GLI, with 223,000 miles..I think it is time...


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

iGen3 said:


> great list, but my early paper Bentley has nada on cam chain. can anyone list steps required for this? thanks. I have '06 GLI, with 223,000 miles..I think it is time...


found this: http://volkswagen.workshop-manuals.com/golf-mk5/index.php?id=5393

is that look good? anything different in Bentley? (my old paper manual has nothing on cam chain)


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

That'll do it. Looks just like Bentley.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

Tutti57 said:


> That'll do it. Looks just like Bentley.


thanks.


----------



## ircsabi (Apr 22, 2013)

my engine is making a not healthy, rattling noise and I was told a camshaft adjuster would solve the problem,

it is a 2.0 FSI ( AXX ) engine, it has a timing belt on the left side of the engine, but does it have a timing chain on the right side too? because it looks like that on the picture posted by vdubdriver07,

is the install of the adjuster the same for both engine codes ( AXX, BPY )

where do you suggest to get the adjuster kit from?

Thank you


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

ircsabi,

Where are you located? Your engine code is a timing belt drive. The chain you see is for the cams(it drives the intake), and does not run the entire length of your engine. Only in the top of your cyl. head.

I cannot recommend parts as I don't know where you are.


----------



## ircsabi (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

thanks for your reply, I live in Cork, Ireland


----------



## ircsabi (Apr 22, 2013)

coatofarms said:


> ircsabi,
> 
> Where are you located? Your engine code is a timing belt drive. The chain you see is for the cams(it drives the intake), and does not run the entire length of your engine. Only in the top of your cyl. head.
> 
> I cannot recommend parts as I don't know where you are.


just to clarify, so I have a timing belt on the left side and a cam chain on the right side, 
i usually get my car serviced at a main dealer, but they never told me about this chain, 
does it need to be serviced? changed? or anything?

there is 180k kms on my car and that side of the engine wasnt even opened so far...

thank you


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, the fsi has a chain on the cams like the pic shows. It's not considered a maintainable item but the tensioner could be failing causing extra noise and the chain coil potentially break causing a big repair bill.


----------



## 25racine (Nov 4, 2013)

*thanks for the info... i have a few questions*



vdubdriver07 said:


> Not sure how often you need to check it, but I would recommend around every 60,000 or whenever you check you timing belt.
> 
> I R/R - timing chain, tensioner, cam shaft adjuster, and cam follower. After waiting on parts, and a few special tool orders all went well. No bent valves, and she started right up and sounded great!
> 
> ...



*i have a 2006 passat 2.0. it has started to make a noise when it gets hot that sounds like the cam chain tension-er is going. i am planning on replacing the chain and adjuster myself before it breaks. Did you have a manual when you worked on your car? i have the bentley manual on my computer. i guess my question is, what are the must have tools to do this job? the manual has a whole list of them, but it seems like you did it with out a few of the tools on the list.

thanks for sharing *


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

25racine said:


> *i have a 2006 passat 2.0. it has started to make a noise when it gets hot that sounds like the cam chain tension-er is going. i am planning on replacing the chain and adjuster myself before it breaks. Did you have a manual when you worked on your car? i have the bentley manual on my computer. i guess my question is, what are the must have tools to do this job? the manual has a whole list of them, but it seems like you did it with out a few of the tools on the list.
> 
> thanks for sharing *



I have the tools you need. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

can you guys please call VWoA and let them know you guys are having to replace your chains and related parts. After I went through a month long hastle with them regarding this *maintenance*, it seems it is a very common repair that they are aware of but have stated they wont initiate a warranty unless they get more individual people responses in their system. While my car was at the dealership they quoted me a $7k repair/ engine replacement for this same exact work.


----------



## sprintvicky110 (Dec 2, 2013)

*2006 passat 2.0T engine noise Help!!!!!!*

my 2006 passat 2.0T makes this noise 

help me check the link

http://youtu.be/asuY1swCpKY﻿


----------



## sprintvicky110 (Dec 2, 2013)

*2006 passat 2.0T engine noise Help!!!!!!*

my 2006 passat 2.0T makes this noise 

help me check the link

http://youtu.be/asuY1swCpKY﻿


----------



## vagbahn (Dec 13, 2009)

*Copper Link on camshaft timing chain*

Did you ever figure out what the copper link on the timing chain was for ? I can find no literature on it and my buddy looked in Elsa to find nothing in the factory guide about it. I hate timing the cams on this motor with the lock tool because there is enough slop in the cams with it locked down where you can be a tooth off. There has to be a tooth count for these POS's


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not sure that link means anything. I'm thinking it is just the link they assembled the chain with, as a sort of marker for manufacturing. Somebody correct me if they have more information, please. 

As for the slop, just pull back the timing belt cover and double check the markings. That should assure you that you are aligned properly.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont remember seeing this link on the replacement chain I put in. 

Sent from my SPH-M950 using Tapatalk


----------



## skateboy_918 (Mar 15, 2013)

how did you check for valve/piston damage without taking off the head?

this just happened to my car


----------



## theGLIguy (Dec 2, 2011)

skateboy_918 said:


> how did you check for valve/piston damage without taking off the head?
> 
> this just happened to my car


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhhV1c7FYns


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

So this is pretty straight forward in terms of how it's done. Take the cam timing cover off, take valve cover off, install cam locking tool, loosen Polydrive screw in the cam adjuster (don't try using a torx bit, it will strip... And there's a decent chance even using the Polydrive tool will strip it, it's a champfered screw that you tighten to 30ft-lbs and turn 45 to stretch... Doesn't feel like much, but man it's on there tight.

Remove adjuster, remove chain, remove tensioner. 

Tensioner screws are 10Nm iirc.

Place the chain on the adjuster, lay it over the intake cam
Sprocket as you guide it onto the exhaust cam.

The trickiest part is making sure you're dead on. Even with the cam locking tool I've read multiple reports (and even happened to me once) where the intake cam timing can be off by one tooth and you have to do the whole thing again.

Only real way to know if it's off is by running it. If you have crappy power until about 4000 rpm, you might be off by one tooth. I don't know if someone can validate this, but from my searching you can be up to 3 teeth off before it will cause head dammage, so one tooth off, while an annoyance, won't kill your head if you start it up. 

If the cam locking tool doesn't insert and remove easily, you might be off by one tooth.

Good luck


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

majic said:


> So this is pretty straight forward in terms of how it's done. Take the cam timing cover off, take valve cover off, install cam locking tool, loosen Polydrive screw in the cam adjuster (don't try using a torx bit, it will strip... And there's a decent chance even using the Polydrive tool will strip it, it's a champfered screw that you tighten to 30ft-lbs and turn 45 to stretch... Doesn't feel like much, but man it's on there tight.
> 
> Remove adjuster, remove chain, remove tensioner.
> 
> ...


Can't you prevent being off by double checking the marks on the timing belt sign. If the mark there is aligned and the cam locking tool is in I would think there would be no chance of being off a tooth. Maybe I'm not thinking about it hard enough.


----------



## wesley rsa (Aug 27, 2014)

*Sticky camshaft adjuster*

I hope some can help me with the following

Vehicle details : VW Jetta 4 V5 2.3L 20V 2001 model
Engine : AQN

I have recently replaced all timing chains, chain tensioners and guide rails, Gaskets, Seals, Piston Rings due to engine sludge.

After assembling the motor and checking all the timing marks over and over, When rotating the motor clockwise by hand to check that nothing is out of order I noticed that the cam adjustors are sticking. When the motor is turned over the cams seem to stick at certain intervals but automatically jump back into position, its as if the cams are stuck in the cam adjusters and at certain intervals release and jump back into position, even after turning the motor over about 30 times all the timing marks are still correct. Therefore the timing chain is not jumping the sprockets and offsetting the timing. 

The TDC mark on piston 1 is correct, the marks on the intermediate shaft/sprocket are correct as well as the marks on the chain showing the 16 links between the camshaft adjusters and the marks on the Valve timing housing.

The cams are also in the correct position, using a plate at the rear of the cams to keep them in position, during initial timing setup.

I had to remove the camshaft adjusters to clean out all the sludge and was wondering could this be because of no oil pressure in the camshaft adjusters ,that its sticking?

If anybody can assist me with this or had a similar issue...PLEASE HELP


----------



## theGLIguy (Dec 2, 2011)

wesley rsa said:


> I hope some can help me with the following
> 
> Vehicle details : VW Jetta 4 V5 2.3L 20V 2001 model
> Engine : AQN
> ...


We probably can't help you. You are in the wrong section. I personally did mine but I have no idea about the chain system in the MK4 cars. You might want to check that forum first


----------



## loach1 (Aug 15, 2008)

With the help of this thread I tackled my noisy chain and tensioner this weekend. I was off by a tooth the first time so I had to repeat, but it was much quicker the second time!

A tip that I wish I'd known is that I could see that the cams were correct the second time by the alignment of the key way on the exhaust cam (3 o'clock), and the slot on the intake cam (12 o'clock). These are probably consistent on all engines and give another easy verification that all is well. 

In my case, when torquing the exhaust bolt I managed to stretch the small screws that hold the alignment tool together (the countersunk ones that hold the posts), so the posts were very wobbly. I was so confident that I'd got everything right because it took a lot of tries to get the sprocket on the cam, that I didn't verify my work and excitedly put it all together again. I do that kind of thing all the time, grrrrr. The symptoms were exactly as stated - gutless power until 4000rpm, and a loud induction roar.

Oh, I have the tools now and hopefully won't need them again. If anyone wants them, $60 shipped to the lower 48. Edit: the tools have a new owner. Good luck Adam!


----------



## sho2k86 (Oct 9, 2014)

hey guys. I am new to the Vortex world. Please excuse me if I make any mistakes as this is my very first post. 
I have this P000A code. Changed the N205 valve but after about 180 miles, the CEL came back on. The engine is a bit noisy from when I initially bought it. I guess now my next option is to change the tensioner and the adjuster. There seems to be a lot of good info here on DIY. Does anyone have the tools to tackle this job for 2006 VW passat 2.0T. Please let me know.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Selling my spare timing adjuster unit here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Camshaft-Adjuster-Unit-Valve-Timing-Adjuster


----------



## Crazy Chris (Mar 16, 2015)

*Say Whhaaaattttt???*

Hey LOACH 1 (or anyone else who's learned the hard way) - you wouldn't have happened to snapped a pic of what you are talking about in your tip below would you?? This is still foggy to me and this is such a PITA to get this far - I would hate to do it again. I bought one of these that someone else I believe put in alignment wrong and I would like to confirm I have it right before I find out the hard way. I have the camshaft tool but still enough slack in there and the chain to easily get these off a tooth. Pretty ironic that these are supposed to be so precise but are not as precise for such a critical element - geesh even Chevy makes timing marks:screwy :screwy: . 

"A tip that I wish I'd known is that I could see that the cams were correct the second time by the alignment of the key way on the exhaust cam (3 o'clock), and the slot on the intake cam (12 o'clock). These are probably consistent on all engines and give another easy verification that all is well. "


----------



## U.S.A.F.motorhead (Apr 28, 2015)

*Confused*



Crazy Chris said:


> Hey LOACH 1 (or anyone else who's learned the hard way) - you wouldn't have happened to snapped a pic of what you are talking about in your tip below would you?? This is still foggy to me and this is such a PITA to get this far - I would hate to do it again. I bought one of these that someone else I believe put in alignment wrong and I would like to confirm I have it right before I find out the hard way. I have the camshaft tool but still enough slack in there and the chain to easily get these off a tooth. Pretty ironic that these are supposed to be so precise but are not as precise for such a critical element - geesh even Chevy makes timing marks:screwy :screwy: .
> 
> "A tip that I wish I'd known is that I could see that the cams were correct the second time by the alignment of the key way on the exhaust cam (3 o'clock), and the slot on the intake cam (12 o'clock). These are probably consistent on all engines and give another easy verification that all is well. "





pardon my ignorance on this topic but im gearing up to tackle this endeavor myself (my 2.0T sounds like a T.D.I !!) and im trying to clarify the difference between the cam adjuster and the tensioner. I have read that this problem had been remedied by replacing the chain and tensioner and others mentioning the adjuster as well.


----------



## vdubdriver07 (Jan 30, 2009)

*2.0T BPY Camshaft adjuster Tensioner and chain Installation*



U.S.A.F.motorhead said:


> pardon my ignorance on this topic but im gearing up to tackle this endeavor myself (my 2.0T sounds like a T.D.I !!) and im trying to clarify the difference between the cam adjuster and the tensioner. I have read that this problem had been remedied by replacing the chain and tensioner and others mentioning the adjuster as well.











I only replaced the cam adjuster because mine broke a two teeth on the gear attached to it. I imagine a chain and tensior for normal maintenance would be fine.


http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...camshaft_adjuster/removing_camshaft_adjuster/


----------

